# DER gamer- rechner



## Wow-Bravoplayer (7. August 2007)

Hey liebe Community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mal ne frage an ALLE ich hoffe das dass keinen streit auslösen wird oder sonstiges.

Also...

Ich hab meinen rechner seit ca. 2 jahren nicht mehr aufgerüstet, und bin nich mehr sooooooo ganz auf dem neuesten stand was Grakas und so weiter angeht für Ideales aussehen und die Performance.

Also ich hätte gerne ein paar tipps von euch welche teile gut miteinander laufen und wieviel von dem und dem man braucht um...

Z.b. Gothic III auf höchster einstellung zu spielen UND einen schönen flüssigen spiel und bildverlauf zu haben^^

oder Two Worlds... das lief z.b. garnich^^ wobei ich auch sagen muss das dass spiel der letzte dreck war und ich glücklich war das ich das zurück bringen konnte^^

Der Herr der ringe Online läuft zwar in Bree und sonstigen BAUM und Blätterlosen Ebenen mit hoher einstellung Flüssig aber sobald ich irgendwie zuviel grünzeug habe rattert und laggts wie bei... (*einfalls los bin*) ^^

Naja, ich würde halt gerne MIT wald und grünzeugs spielen können ohne das es laggt^^


also bitte alles was ihr empfehlt zum spielen auflisten^^

Mein rechner derzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Board: Asrock cpu ez k8 Upgrade
Ram: 1 gb (330)
Prozessor: Amd Sempron 3000+ (1800 mhz)
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon 9550 256mb

das is mein derzeitiger rechner mit allem was wichtig ist um ordentlich zoggn zu können^^

PS: Vor 2 Jahren reichte das noch aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also... dann ma her mit euren Tipps bitte^^

MfG
WoW- Suchti^^


----------



## Skoo (7. August 2007)

Also deiner wunschliste nach brauchst du eh nen neues system. Gib auch mal ca an, wieviel du dafür ausgeben würdest.

Ansonsten hier ein grober Vorschlag:
-Core2 E6750 oder Core2 Q6600
-Board mit P35 chipsatz
-mindestens 2Gb ram, weniger is nicht empfehlenswert
-mindestens ein Geforce 8800GTS mit 640mb videospeicher, die 320er version würd ich überspringen
-neues Netzteil, ca 550Watt, Markenware wie BeQuiet,Enermax, ect.
-Festplatte je nach deinem bedarf

Das ist jetzt ein grober vorschlag, man kann da noch viel umändern. Bei einer genauen preisvorstellung kann man die präziser helfen denke ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Knurrbauch (8. August 2007)

Warum mindestens 2 GB RAM, mehr verwaltet XP z.B. nicht und bringt weder unter XP noch unter Vista eine Leistungsverbesserung. 

Den Core 2 Duo und P35 Board nenne ich jetzt mal salopp Geldverschwendung - ein Mittelklasse Athlon X2 für deutlich weniger Geld und ein gescheites Board ohne viel Schnickschnack tut's auch. Ich würde den Fokus hier verstärkt auf die Grafikkarte legen und definitiv eine GeForce 88XX mit 640 MB VRAM vorschlagen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defmaster (8. August 2007)

2GB sind ok.
Verwaltet werden können maximal 3,xxGB komtm auch auf Mainboard drauf an.
Ab ner 64bit Version kannst über 4GB verwalten.
Wird aber moment eh nicht gebraucht, jedenfalls für Spiele.
Einen Quad-Core würde ich nicht empfehlen.
Ein Dual-Core reicht im moment Spiele profitieren im moment nicht  von 4 Kernen.
Ich persönlich habe einen E6600 und der reicht im moment total aus.
Wenn es eine GeForce sein soll (würde ich auch empfehlen)
dann eine 8800GTS 640MB die GTX ist zu teuer.
Die 320MB würde ich nicht empfehlen.
Die verreckt dir wenn du AA und AF zuschaltest.
Und die Karten darunter sind auch nicht der Bringer.
Festplatte naja würde Seagate empfehlen noch nie Probleme mit den Platten gehabt.
7200upm sind selbstverständlich.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. August 2007)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Warum mindestens 2 GB RAM, mehr verwaltet XP z.B. nicht und bringt weder unter XP noch unter Vista eine Leistungsverbesserung.



Blödsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XP verwaltet bis zu 4GB, erst dann hörts auf. Vista kann afaik bis 16GB verwalten, aber nur in der 64bit-Version.
Wobei man da auch noch aufpassen muss, dass der Grafikkartenspeicher da mitberechnet wird.
Holt er sich z.b. 2GB RAM und ne Karte mit 640MB RAM, muss XP insgesamt 2,64GB verwalten, was dann nicht mehr viel Platz übrig lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber 2GB reichen momentan sehr gut aus. Mehr als 3GB sind schon fast unnötig...


----------



## cbk (8. August 2007)

Hi, ich häng mich hier mal mit 2 Fragen dran...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum eine GeForce Grafikkarte nehmen? Warum nicht eine z.B. ATI 1950Pro?

Ich will auch gerade meinen Rechner aurüsten und dachte an folgende Komponenten:

- Arbeitsspeicher: DDR2-800 2x 2GB
- Grafikkarte: ATI Asus EAX1950PRO CrossFire/HTDP 256 MB, Radeon X1950 PRO
- CPU: Intel® Core 2 Duo E6750 2x 2666 MHz, 2x 2048 kByte, 1333 MHz 
- CPU Lüfter: Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
- Mainboard: Asus P5K Deluxe/WiFi-AP Intel® P35, Sockel 775, 1.333 MHz, 
- Festplatten: 2x SATA Samsung 500 GB
- Vista 32Bit oder 64Bit(?)

Alternativ ist immer noch der Q6600 in meiner Überlegung, 4 Kerne aber dafür 
langsammere Taktung und langsammeren Bustakt...
Ich brauch den Rechner auch zur Bildbearbeitung (Photoshop)

bye
 CBK


----------



## Topperharly (8. August 2007)

kann sein dass ichs überlesen habe aber für welche spiele???? ich meine für z. b. für diablo 2 reicht eine altekrücke, wo du hingegen für  farcry einen durchschitts pc und für crysis eine highend maschine brauchst. ich tippe aber mal auf das letzt^^

dual core is wichtig, also würde ich den 6600er (2,24) von intel nehmen
dazu eine gute gragra (6800 von geforce wichtig!!! mit 640 mb ram) wenn du mehr leistung willst nimm zwei
ram....da reicht es wenn du 1 gig ram nimmst für wow z.b. locker aber wenn du neuer games spielen willst nimm 2.
Hdd...jo ich hab 1tb ^^ aber das ist dir überlassen, je mehr spiele du hast bzw. auf deinen rechner haben willst desto größer sollte deine hdd sein. 
sound... naja medusa 5.1 headset reicht da aus, dann störste die nachbarn beim por... actionfilm kucken net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja maus und tastatur sind eigentlich nur wichtig wenn du ein profizocker bei css oder cs1.6 bist... weil die achten da genau auf die dpi und was weiß ich was ...


----------



## Defmaster (8. August 2007)

cbk schrieb:


> Hi, ich häng mich hier mal mit 2 Fragen dran...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nun die 1950Pro ist langsamer, als die 8800GTS.
Ob der Quad-Core bei Photoshop soviel rausholt bezweifel ich.

SLi oder Crossfire sind imo Geldverschwendung.
Bei vielen Spielen bringen sie kein Leistungsschub und bei manchen wenn überhaupt nur sehr wenig.
Dann lieber gleich ne bessere Graka holen.
Wäre 1. billiger und 2. stromsparender außerdem brauch man dann kein SLi fähiges Mainboard.
Dazu ist auch in der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH nen netter Artikel.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (8. August 2007)

Guuut...

das mit der Geforce8800Gts und dem kram das macht mich nähmlich alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okay... ich denk mal ich muss nich ubedingt mehr als 1000€ ausgeben... bin ja noch jung und hab nich soviel Kohle^^

Also ich finds schonmal gut das ihr mir hier ein paar tipps gegeben habt.

nachfrage: Habt ihr das jetzt von den spielen die ich spiele abhängig gemacht?
ich mein nich das ich mir den Kram da nachher hole und es trotzdem nich läuft^^

danke euch schonmal...

ich guck mir dann nochmal hoffentlich folgende beiträge an^^

MfG
Bravo


----------



## cbk (9. August 2007)

ich muss hier noch mal reinquatschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok, es scheint wohl (zur Zeit) nix über eine GeForce 8800 GTS zu gehen.
Ich habe gerade mal bei alternate.de reingeschaut, die gibt's ja irgendwie von jedem Hersteller (worin die sich auch immer unterscheiden mögen), ist der Hersteller egal? Oder sollte sie von einem bestimmten sein?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

CBK


----------



## framecounter (9. August 2007)

Bei GraKas hab ich immer ASUS bevorzugt. Ich selbst hab in meinem PC auch die 8800GTS-640 drin und bin super zufrieden damit, ich spiele Spiele wie Two Worlds oder Test Drive Unlimited mit maximalen Details.
Ich hab mir meinen Rechner vor gut 2 Monaten gekauft, und selbst zusammengebastelt, hier mal die Konfiguration:

Proz: Intel Core Duo E6600
Mainboard: MSI P965Platinum (BIOS + Treiber LIVE Update ist so wunderbar)
GraKa: ASUS GeForce 8800GTS-640
RAM: 2x G.E.I.L. 1GB DDR800
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty ELT620 AWT (620W)

Preislich bin ich mit dem Gehäuse und ein paar zusätzlichen Kleinigkeiten (Gehäuselüfter, Kaltlichtkathoden, LEDs) an die 1000€ gestoßen.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. August 2007)

also ich wurde es so machen such dir die passenden pc teile raus und gehäuse geh zu deinem pc händler deines vertrauens sag du möchtest das und das rein haben und sie sollen es bitte zusammen bauen. 

Vorteil: 

1 du weißt später das alles funktioniert und hast schon mal keine angst das du was vergessen hast und kannst wieder zum händler gehen falls was daheim nicht funktioniert.

2 du hast ne garantie auf deinem pc und den ganzen teilen  und kannst immer zu diesem händler kommen wen was nicht läuft.


MFG Taikunsun


----------



## Defmaster (9. August 2007)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> also ich wurde es so machen such dir die passenden pc teile raus und gehäuse geh zu deinem pc händler deines vertrauens sag du möchtest das und das rein haben und sie sollen es bitte zusammen bauen.
> 
> Vorteil:
> 
> ...



Nachteil:

1 Es wird nur unnötig teurer
Solche PC Händler hauen unverschämte Preise drauf + das Zusammenbaun.

Wenn man sich nicht allzu blöd anstellt und keine Angst hat kann man es auch selbst zusammen baun.
Und Garantie hast du auch auf die Teile drauf, auch wenn du sie einbaust.


----------



## Vulpius (9. August 2007)

Defmaster schrieb:


> Nachteil:
> 
> 1 Es wird nur unnötig teurer
> Solche PC Händler hauen unverschämte Preise drauf + das Zusammenbaun.
> ...




stimme grundsätzlich zu, allerdings gibt es (gab es zumindest) einige CPUs die recht empfindlich reagieren, wenn man z. B. beim Aufsetzen des Lüfters denselben verkantet - habe bei dieser Gelegenheit bei nem Kumpel ne ganze Reihe von AMD-CPUs recht spektakulär abrauchen sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer unsicher ist, sollte sich halt einen freundlichen hardware-dealer suchen, der einem für's zusammenbauen nicht gleich Hemd und Hose auszieht... Mein Händler z. b. nimmt für Zusammenbau pauschal 20€ und man hat einfach nur Ruhe und fräst sich keine Fleischfetzen an rauen Gehäuseteilen aus der Hand und alles läuft.

Will sagen: ist sicher und muss nicht zwingend teuer sein.


----------



## Defmaster (9. August 2007)

Vulpius schrieb:


> stimme grundsätzlich zu, allerdings gibt es (gab es zumindest) einige CPUs die recht empfindlich reagieren, wenn man z. B. beim Aufsetzen des Lüfters denselben verkantet - habe bei dieser Gelegenheit bei nem Kumpel ne ganze Reihe von AMD-CPUs recht spektakulär abrauchen sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Solche PC Fach Läden setzten bei den Preisen was drauf und bei mir war der Zusammenbau auch noch teuer.
Einmal und nie wieder, mein jetzigen habe ich auch zusammen gebaut.
Und der war auch nicht ganz billig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisher ist zumindest bei mir noch nichts abgeraucht.
Und ich hab schon ne Menge zusammen gewürfelt.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (9. August 2007)

also ist es nun wichtig das man Asus nimmt oder nicht?
Bzw ist der hersteller wichtig, gibs da unterschiede oder nciht?

und wie war das gemeint das windows xp 2gb nimmt aber mit der graka dann überlastet ist?


----------



## Defmaster (9. August 2007)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> also ist es nun wichtig das man Asus nimmt oder nicht?
> Bzw ist der hersteller wichtig, gibs da unterschiede oder nciht?
> 
> und wie war das gemeint das windows xp 2gb nimmt aber mit der graka dann überlastet ist?



Nein es muss nicht von Asus sein.
Kannst auch z.B. von MSI, Gigabyte nehmen.

Das mit 2GB war so.
Du hast 2GB Arbeitsspeicher und dann noch 640MB von der Graka was Windows verwalten muss.
Technisch kann 32bit allerdings nicht mehr als 4GB verwalten.
(Bei manchen Mainboards hörts auch schon bei 3,XXGB auf.)


----------



## Skoo (9. August 2007)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> also ist es nun wichtig das man Asus nimmt oder nicht?
> Bzw ist der hersteller wichtig, gibs da unterschiede oder nciht?
> 
> und wie war das gemeint das windows xp 2gb nimmt aber mit der graka dann überlastet ist?



nein, von Asus muss es nicht sein, da bezahlst du eh nur den namen. Wenn es dir nur um die reine karte geht, reicht auch ein No-namehersteller bzw. billigmarken wie sparkle,palit,ect.


----------



## Undeadmaster (9. August 2007)

Defmaster schrieb:


> Nein es muss nicht von Asus sein.
> Kannst auch z.B. von MSI, Gigabyte nehmen.
> 
> Das mit 2GB war so.
> ...



Auch wenn du bei AsusTEK für den Namen dazuzahlst hast du bessere OC eigenschaften, genauso wie Gainward etc. 
Ich hole aus meinen 2 8800 GTX von asus im sli verdammt viel raus und kann nur sagen wer was gescheites will sollte sich doch überlegen was er nimmt, denn was nützt einen ne Geforce 8800 wenn man das Maximale nicht aus der karte holen kann.


----------



## Defmaster (9. August 2007)

Undeadmaster schrieb:


> Auch wenn du bei AsusTEK für den Namen dazuzahlst hast du bessere OC eigenschaften, genauso wie Gainward etc.
> Ich hole aus meinen 2 8800 GTX von asus im sli verdammt viel raus und kann nur sagen wer was gescheites will sollte sich doch überlegen was er nimmt, denn was nützt einen ne Geforce 8800 wenn man das Maximale nicht aus der karte holen kann.



Jedoch geht beim OC die Garantie flöten. Bei Gainward vllt nicht.
Und die Lebensdauer sinkt.
Und OC bringt auch keinen Riesensprung. Vor allem nicht bei 2 8800GTX.
Es kommt auch auf die Kühllösung an. Und teurer heißt nicht immer gleich besser.

Aber 2x 8800GTX mit OC?
Ich weiß nicht was du machst, aber du scheinst definitiv zu viel Geld zu haben.
2x8800GTX finde ich persönlich einfach nur dumm.
Aber vllt hast ja nen Schreibtisch wo du 4 Monitore drauf hast...


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (9. August 2007)

Defmaster schrieb:


> Nein es muss nicht von Asus sein.
> Kannst auch z.B. von MSI, Gigabyte nehmen.
> 
> Das mit 2GB war so.
> ...





Vielen dank, und den anderen auch vielen dank... also ich hab nen 64bit board aber kein 64bit windows 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


muss ich dann ma schauen^^

vielen dank...


----------



## Undeadmaster (10. August 2007)

Defmaster schrieb:


> Jedoch geht beim OC die Garantie flöten. Bei Gainward vllt nicht.
> Und die Lebensdauer sinkt.
> Und OC bringt auch keinen Riesensprung. Vor allem nicht bei 2 8800GTX.
> Es kommt auch auf die Kühllösung an. Und teurer heißt nicht immer gleich besser.
> ...



hmm dumm ne find ich ned, heute hab ich endlich meine physiks karte bekommen *freu* jetzt kann Crysis kommen xD


----------



## Skoo (10. August 2007)

@Undeadmaster: ISchön für dich, das du so eine (momentan) unnütze karte hast, die von sehr wenigen spielen unterstützt wird. Und Crysis wird da garantiert nicht dazugehören, da eine eigene physikengine verwendet wird.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (10. August 2007)

jaaa... ihr sollt euch ja jetzt nich streiten deswegen^^


man kann auch nich die perfekte karte haben weil die kapitalisten schweine sowieso alles so umstellen das man immer was anderes brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (11. August 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Blödsinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ääh, ja, du hast ja so Recht. Ich war nicht ganz wach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber zum Thema 8800 und ASUS: ich würde zur günstigereren Karte von Sparkle anstatt der ASUS greifen, ich war beim Test der Sparkle 8800GTS angenehm überrascht, wie viel Power (und vor allem Laufruhe) man mit diesem Schnäppchen erreicht.


----------



## Defmaster (11. August 2007)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ääh, ja, du hast ja so Recht. Ich war nicht ganz wach...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab ne 6600GT von Sparkle, war auch alles in Ordnung nur der Lüfter war nicht ganz perfekt.
Die Karte wurde doch sehr warm.
Solang keine anderen Spezifikationen bei anderen Herstellern sind, kann man auch ne 'billig' Variante nehmen.


----------



## WOW2k6 (12. August 2007)

Intel Core2 Duo E6750
Gigabyte P35-DS3 oder DS4
2GB Markenram DDR2-800
Geforce 8800GTS 640 oder GTX


----------



## Tanai (1. September 2007)

Defmaster schrieb:


> Jedoch geht beim OC die Garantie flöten. Bei Gainward vllt nicht.
> Und die Lebensdauer sinkt.
> Und OC bringt auch keinen Riesensprung. Vor allem nicht bei 2 8800GTX.
> Es kommt auch auf die Kühllösung an. Und teurer heißt nicht immer gleich besser.
> ...




Bei einem Crossfire oder Sli System macht es sinn die Cpu zu übertackten 
weil die Karten der Cpu sonst davon laufen.
Beim Bench macht das schon ein paar 100 bis 150 punkte gut.
Ob sli oder crossfire allerdings sinn machen ist eine andere Frage!
Für Shooter ok aber bei den meisten OnlineRpg
werden die Fps sowieso limitiert :so habe ich mit 2X X1950XTX bei Fear zwichen 300 und 350FPs und bei WoW 70 fps!

Allerdings finde ich 2x8800Gtx auch zu heftig weil du die nie im leben ausgereitz kriegst!
Glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skoo (1. September 2007)

Zeige mir einen monitor, der dauerhaft 300+ fps darstellen kann...


----------



## Tanai (2. September 2007)

Skoo schrieb:


> Zeige mir einen monitor, der dauerhaft 300+ fps darstellen kann...




Welcher Monitor das darstellenkann weiß ich nicht aber die Frame Zahlen werden im Benchmark bei Fear so angezeigt!


----------



## Extreamer (2. September 2007)

Wird wohl auch in der nächsten Zeit keinen geben, der das anzeigen kann, da einfach unser Auge das nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## khelthaz' (3. September 2007)

@wow-bravoplayer
Also ich hab ein preisgünstiges, ruhiges, stabiles und für deine Spiele ausreichendes System... ach ja... und du wirst nie gothic 3 ohne ruckeln spieln können... das spiel ist sowas von kaputt und falsch programmiert und resourceverschlingend... aber das ist ein andres thema... zumindest müsste man dann ein system mit einigen tausen euronen zusammenbauen...

ich hab nen e6750 @2,66
ein MSI p35 board
2gb OCZ ddr2 speicher ( die latenzen weiß ich grad nicht... )
ne MSI 8600gts silent ( also komplett passiv gekühlt )
-> werd mir evtl. noch eine zweite davon holn und dann im sli laufen lassen...

das alles so um die 500 eurii und einfach top... also ausreichend find ich...

das mit dem 64bit system ist schwachsinn... btw... du hast nur probleme mit treibern etc... 

so long..


----------



## Sisloc (4. September 2007)

hab jetzt auchmal aufgerüstet 

Intel quad 6600 (250,-)
Gigabyte P35-DS4 (150,-)
2GB geil DDR2-800 (95,-)
Geforce 7900gs ..die hatte ich noch ausm alten rechner (120,-)   ...tausch ich bei bedarf gg was größeres
liberty 400w netzteil ..auch ausm alten rechner (80,-)   ...bei den 8800 würd ich 100watt drauflegen
sata platte nach bedarf und menge^^ (50,- - 150,-)
win xp
..geht ab wie schmidts katz und ist nichtmal teuer wenn man mal in die zukunft schaut und die leistung betrachtet.

hab auch kein sli weil es von der preisleistung echt schwachfug ist^^

mache damit auch audioproduktionen und von daher hab ich den quad richtig liebgewonnen.. selten soviel gleichzeitig gemacht..und das flüssig!!


----------



## Necroll (5. September 2007)

Trage auch gerade den Plan mit mir rum nen neuen Rechner zu holen... dafür hab ich EUR 1000.

Wer hat ne Idee für nen guten Komplett-Rechner inkl. Vista?! Nehme gerne Links, bislang war ich im Internet selbst noch nicht sooooo erfolgreich beim Suchen!


----------



## khelthaz' (5. September 2007)

Necroll schrieb:


> Trage auch gerade den Plan mit mir rum nen neuen Rechner zu holen... dafür hab ich EUR 1000.
> 
> Wer hat ne Idee für nen guten Komplett-Rechner inkl. Vista?! Nehme gerne Links, bislang war ich im Internet selbst noch nicht sooooo erfolgreich beim Suchen!



tu dir doch kein Vista an xD das verschlingt nur resourcen...........

so long...

vielleicht post ich mal ein nettes system für 1000 euro ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab grad leider keine zeit dafür =)


----------



## khelthaz' (6. September 2007)

Also. Die günstigere Variante besteht darin, sich ein System selbst aufzubauen. Ich habe das zwar schon sehr oft gemacht, dennoch kann JEDER ein System selbst bauen, wenn er sich an die Anleitungen der Hersteller hält, bzw. sich ein wenig in Foren etc. umschaut. Gerne helf ich hierbei auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorab gleich noch eine Anmerkung: Bei den Systemen achtete ich bei der Grafikkarte und dem CPU Kühler auf die Lautstärke. Ich habe deshalb eine passiv gekühlte Karte genommen, weil ich das Surren der Grafikkartenlüfter nich so mag.

Hier also mal 2 Systeme:

CPU: Intel E6750 @ 2,66 GHz 159,78 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Tacens Gelus Lite ( nur 14db(A) ) 27,77 EUR

Motherboard: MSI P35 Neo-2 FIR ( Sockel 775 ) 101,69 EUR

Speicher: OCZ DIMM 2GB DRR2-800 (4-4-3-15) 94,50 EUR

HDD: Western Digital WD400 400GB ( SATA 8,9/16/7200 ) 77,47 EUR

Grafik: PCIe MSI 8600GTS passiv ( 512MB/GPU 675MHz/Speichertakt 2000MHz) 206,90 EUR

Strom: Cooler Master 430Watt Netzteil 46,00 EUR

Gehäuse: Chieftec Miditower BH-01-B-B-B 56,28 EUR

Brenner: ASUS DRW-1814BLT 36,63 EUR

OS: Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit 151,89 EUR 



Alternativ gäbe es noch AMD...

finde ich sehr gut, weil die CPUs sehr gut laufen und günstiger sind als Intel's...

CPU: Athlon 64 X2 EE6000+ (2x 3000MHz ) 145,07 EUR

Motherboard: MSI K9N SLI ( Sockel AM2 ) 94,15 EUR

Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ  DIMM 4GB DDR2-800 Quad Kit (4-5-4-18) 174,16 EUR


Also wenn ich resümiere, hast du eine gute CPU mit Intel's E6750 und dafür "nur" 2GB Arbeitsspeicher...

Mit dem AMD System bekommst du mehr Arbeitsspeicher und eine auch gute CPU für in etwa genauso viel Geld...

Ich persönlich stehe mehr auf Intel CPUs, aber das AMD Paket eignet sich aufgrund des doppelten Arbeitsspeichers eher für Windows Vista...

Windows Vista:
Ich rate dir auch hiervon ab. Das OS verschlingt massig Arbeitsspeicher und ist eher außen hui und innen pfui. So lange es noch keine großen Service Packs und Treiber, wie. zB für nVidia Grafikkarten, gibt, lohnt es sich nicht wirklich in meinen Augen. Du bekommst eine MS Windows XP Professional SB Version für 120 EUR. Falls du dich fragst, wo die o.g. Teile zu finden sind ( vorallem für den Preis ) dann schau mal bei www.mix-computer.de ( kann ich empfehlen, top Service, schnelle Lieferung sofern das Lager voll ist... )

Ich hoffe, och konnte dir weiterhelfen. Und wenn du ein Komplettsystem bevorzugst, dann kann ich dir hier nur sagen: Kauf dir lieber die Komponenten einzeln und lass diese für "n Fuffi" oder so von nem Fachmann zusammenbauen. Dann fährst du immernoch billiger... mit mehr Leistung.

So long.

Khel


----------



## glacios (6. September 2007)

khelthaz schrieb:


> Also. Die günstigere Variante besteht darin, sich ein System selbst aufzubauen. Ich habe das zwar schon sehr oft gemacht, dennoch kann JEDER ein System selbst bauen, wenn er sich an die Anleitungen der Hersteller hält, bzw. sich ein wenig in Foren etc. umschaut. Gerne helf ich hierbei auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Kannst du auch die Editier-Funktion benutzen, anstatt gleich nen neuen Thread zu beginnen.
2. Wasn das für ein komischer CPU-Lüfter? Nimm lieber einen bekannten und bewährten oder behalte gleich den Standardlüfter von Intel, der ist auch nicht schlecht.
3.  Imo Schwachsinn so einen teuren Markenspeicher zu nehmen (es sei denn du willst stark übertakten, dann musste dir aber auch nen gescheiden Cpu-Lüfter holen und keinen "Tacens Irgendwas"); hol dir stattdessen einen "Billig"-RAM wie MDT oder Aeneon, die sind günstig und trotzdem sehr gut.
4. Lieber keine Western Digital Festplatte, die haben oft große Probleme und sind mit manch anderer Hardware nicht kompatibel
5. Auf keinen Fall passiv gekühlte Grafikkarten und keine  8600 GTS, weil die einfach zu schwach ist. Kauf dir lieber für 50-100&#8364; mehr ne 8800 GTS mit 340 oder 640 mb Speicher.
6. Dann brauchste eigentlich noch ein besseres Netzteil, denn 430 Watt sind schon wenig, wenn du später mal wieder aufrüsten willst. Ich würde dir auch zu BeQuiet raten, die sind meistens qualitativ besser als die von Coolermaster.

So und jetzt zu deinem "AMD-Paket": Lol? 4GB RAM hat nichts mit Intel oder Amd zu tun!!! Du kannst genauso 4 GB bei der "Intel- Konfiguration" nehmen und hast dann nebenbei noch nen viel besseren Prozessor, der noch dazu viel weniger Strom verbraucht und besser zum Übertakten ist! 

Ach...bevor ichs vergesse: 
Das mit Vista ist ja mal wohl der letzte Scheiß! Immer dieses blöde Anti-Microsoft-Kiddie-Gelaber, das geht mir langsam gehörig aufn Sack! Natürlich verschlingt Vista mehr ram als XP, ganz einfach weils anspruchsvoller ist. Und weißt du was? Ich verrate dir ein Geheimnis, erzähls niemandem weiter: Das nächste OS von MS wird nochmehr Ram brauchen (und es wird dann wieder solche Leute geben, die darauf schimpfen)! Wenn du ein OS willst, das wenig Ressourcen verbraucht empfehle ich dir Win 95! Ach ja, für was braucht man eigentlich Service Packs, wenns im Moment sowieso keine Schwierigkeiten bei Vista gibt? Des einzige Poblem von Vista ist, dass einige ältere Programme nicht funktionieren, allerdings gibt es schon längst Nvidia-Treiber (was schwätzt du eigentlich für dummes Zeug khelthas?) und alle wichtigen Programme bzw. überhaupt Alles was ich unter Vista haben wollte, läuft einwandfrei. Das Betriebssystem gibts ja jetzt auch schon fast nen halbes Jahr, da haben sich praktisch alle Hersteller schon umgestellt.
Also wenn du dir einen neuen PC zusammenbaust, dann nimm auf jeden Fall Vista, allein schon deswegen weil du dann Dx10 hast und es einfach zigmal besser als XP ausschaut und deutlich sicherer ist.

So long


----------



## khelthaz' (6. September 2007)

hm. dieses "AMD-Paket" hat 4GB, da der User eine Preisgrenze gesetzt hat und wenn ich die Intel CPU weglasst und die günstigere AMD Variante kaufe, bleibt noch Kohle für mehr Arbeitsspeicher. Also lies erstmal die gegebenen Mittel durch, bevor du was kommentierst. Klar kann ich mir auch zu ner E6850 8GB DDR2 reinknalln. Nur siehts halt preislich dann anders aus. Genauso mit einer 8800GTS... etcpp

Dieser unbekannte "Tacens Gelus Lite"........................... nur weil du den nicht kennst, keine Testberichte dazu in deinem Universum vorfindest, heißt es nicht, dass er schlecht ist. Und hör mir auf mit Intel's CPU Kühlern... laber kein Mist. Die sind furchtbar laut und bringen nicht annähernd die Leistung vom Gelus.... Das mit Win Vista ist jedermans Geschmacksache. Ich seh halt ( für mich jetzt ) keinen Sinn darin ein aufgeblasenes OS zu kaufen, wenn ich ein vollkommen ausreichendes mit weniger Leistungseinbußen bekomme. Dein Gelaber mit kauf die Win95 kannst dir sonst wo hinschieben, sorry. Das mit DirectX 10... nunja...
Und dann erklär mir Unwissendem bitte noch, was an einer 8600GTS passiv so verkehrt ist? Ich komm einfach nicht dahinter...
Das mit dem Netzteil ist Geschmacksache. Sag mir doch mal die gravierenden Unterschiede zwischen einem Cooler Master und einem BeQuied?!?!? - wie war das mit dem Markenzeugs? - Schwachsinn.

Den Nvidia Treiber gibts, sorry, da hab ich mich vertan in meinem Schreibelan. Wie auch immer. Fakt ist, dass die Systeme beide unter der 1000 EURO Marke sind und jeder muss für sich wissen, auf was er an seinem Rechner Wert legt und was es einen kosten darf. 

Mehr werd ich hier nicht schreiben, denn sich in Hardwarethreads zu strangoliern liegt mir fern...
bis dahin


----------



## glacios (6. September 2007)

khelthaz schrieb:


> hm. dieses "AMD-Paket" hat 4GB, da der User eine Preisgrenze gesetzt hat und wenn ich die Intel CPU weglasst und die günstigere AMD Variante kaufe, bleibt noch Kohle für mehr Arbeitsspeicher. Also lies erstmal die gegebenen Mittel durch, bevor du was kommentierst. Klar kann ich mir auch zu ner E6850 8GB DDR2 reinknalln. Nur siehts halt preislich dann anders aus. Genauso mit einer 8800GTS... etcpp



Ok selbst bei "nur" 1000€ Budget könnte er sich locker 2 GB Ram und nen E6750 und eine Geforce 8800 GTS holen , indem er, - wie ich auch geschrieben habe - einen viel billigeren Speicher nimmt (70 € Speicher + 300€ Graka + 165€ CPU = 535€ reicht also lockerst)



khelthaz schrieb:


> Dieser unbekannte "Tacens Gelus Lite"........................... nur weil du den nicht kennst, keine Testberichte dazu in deinem Universum vorfindest, heißt es nicht, dass er schlecht ist. Und hör mir auf mit Intel's CPU Kühlern... laber kein Mist. Die sind furchtbar laut und bringen nicht annähernd die Leistung vom Gelus....



Glaub mir, ich kenne mich sehr gut aus. Und wenn ich den nicht kenne, dann sagt das schon einiges. Ich hab mal bei goolge gesucht...praktisch nichts dazu gefunden, außer den 2 Seiten  hier und hier; keine von beiden berichtet positiv (die Temps bei dem Test sind fast schon ein Witz, die erreiche ich ja fast mitm Intel-Kühler).
Ach ja, man kann sich schon darauf verlassen: wenn so gut wie keiner (nichtmal geizhals) diesen Kühler kennt, dass er auch nicht wirklich berauschende Ergebnisse liefert, sonst wäre er ja bekannt.



khelthaz schrieb:


> Das mit Win Vista ist jedermans Geschmacksache. Ich seh halt ( für mich jetzt ) keinen Sinn darin ein aufgeblasenes OS zu kaufen, wenn ich ein vollkommen ausreichendes mit weniger Leistungseinbußen bekomme. Dein Gelaber mit kauf die Win95 kannst dir sonst wo hinschieben, sorry. Das mit DirectX 10... nunja...



Wenn du schon XP aufm PC hast, dann macht es im Mom natürlich keinen Sinn auf Vista umzusteigen, aber wenn du einen neuen PC kaufts, dann würde ich immer Vista kaufen. Ansonsten bringts die Geforce 8 - Serie ja auch nicht, weil du sie sowieso nicht ausreizen kannst unter Dx9 (zumindest die High-End-Karten).
Un Vista ist nicht teurer als Xp, ich hab meins für 80 € bekommen, also erkundige dich lieber bevor du übern Preis lästerst.



khelthaz schrieb:


> Und dann erklär mir Unwissendem bitte noch, was an einer 8600GTS passiv so verkehrt ist? Ich komm einfach nicht dahinter...
> Das mit dem Netzteil ist Geschmacksache. Sag mir doch mal die gravierenden Unterschiede zwischen einem Cooler Master und einem BeQuied?!?!? - wie war das mit dem Markenzeugs? - Schwachsinn.
> 
> Den Nvidia Treiber gibts, sorry, da hab ich mich vertan in meinem Schreibelan. Wie auch immer. Fakt ist, dass die Systeme beide unter der 1000 EURO Marke sind und jeder muss für sich wissen, auf was er an seinem Rechner Wert legt und was es einen kosten darf.
> ...


An der 8600 GTS ist nichts verkehrt, aber für die 200€ auszugeben ist nicht wirklich gut angelegtes Geld, weil sie einfach schlecht ist (Bei Preis/Leistung gibts von ATI deutlich bessere). Das mit dem Netzteil: Das ist eine Tatsache! Schlechtere Qualität heißt in dem Fall sie gehen einfach früher kaputt bzw. bringen nicht die angegebene Leistung (schau dich mal bei Testberichten um da wirste dasselbe hören). Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu, das von dir angegebene System ist ja auch nicht schlecht, lediglich an manchen Stellen nicht optimal.


----------



## Skoo (7. September 2007)

Ausserdems ollte man bei einer passiv gekühlten karte beachten, das man vom übertakten die finger lassen sollte, Sofern man das im Sinne hat. Ausserdem sollte auch das Gehäuseinnere sehr gut belüftet/gekühlt werden bei einer passiven karte. Beides sachen aufgrund der Hitzeentwicklung.
Und ne 8600 GTS und XP - da nimm lieber eine X1950Pro/XT/7950GT/GX2, allesamt sehr viel schneller,stellenweise sehr viel günstiger, aber auch mit lüfter(kann nur von der X1950pro sagen, der der küfter so gut wie nicht hörbar ist). Und 86ooGTS und DX10 - alles nur marketinggesülze, alles unterhalb einer 8800GTS/HD2900XT is viel zu langsam für DX10.


----------



## glacios (7. September 2007)

Skoo schrieb:


> Ausserdems ollte man bei einer passiv gekühlten karte beachten, das man vom übertakten die finger lassen sollte, Sofern man das im Sinne hat. Ausserdem sollte auch das Gehäuseinnere sehr gut belüftet/gekühlt werden bei einer passiven karte. Beides sachen aufgrund der Hitzeentwicklung.
> Und ne 8600 GTS und XP - da nimm lieber eine X1950Pro/XT/7950GT/GX2, allesamt sehr viel schneller,stellenweise sehr viel günstiger, aber auch mit lüfter(kann nur von der X1950pro sagen, der der küfter so gut wie nicht hörbar ist). Und 86ooGTS und DX10 - alles nur marketinggesülze, alles unterhalb einer 8800GTS/HD2900XT is viel zu langsam für DX10.



Im grunde eine Zusammenfassung meiner Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ne Scherz, stimme dir voll und ganz zu!

@TE
hast du jetzt eigentlich mittlerweile die passende Zusammenstellung gefunden?


----------



## Atura (7. September 2007)

Hi,

ich hab an was ganz anderes gedacht, als selber schrauben, wenn dein Geldbeutel stimmt dann hol dir den 

Commodore 64!! Ach nein, dann doch lieber den Commodore XX
sollte dein Geldbeutel stimmen dann hol dir den, du kannst dir das schrauben sparen, zahlst fast identisch wenn du es einzeln kaufen würdest, krigst ein super Stylisches Gehäuse und falls was nicht läuft musst du dir keinen Stress machen. Hier der Link 

http://www.commodoregaming.com/de-de/Game+...px?product=2402


lg

Atu


----------

